# New Car..... Vandalised.



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have had my 2012 VW Polo 4 weeks now. Got to my car last night after work to find the *whole* o/s of the car has been keyed, down to primer, twice! I felt sick, mad, upset and absolutely distraught.

I had only just detailed the car 2 weeks ago with Gtechniq products and spent over 15 hours on it 

Called the insurance company and police this morning, it's going to get repaired for an excess of £100, plus I need to re-do all the detailing on the car.

Why do people do such gutless things?

More pics to follow.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn...............little twats or whoever should be strung up for that........feel for you mate !!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bas*****ds....





:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


Hope you get it fixed OK mate....


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's sickening. Was there any CCTV arround?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Bas*****ds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ 1

Bloody senseless :wall:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Gutted for you mate, little basds


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

****ing hell!!!!!! I feel sick and its not my car.... Would they mind if you had a bash at filling and wet sanding one area just for experience? 

I hope god strikes the little fecking down.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

hate people that do this. They need stringing up by the preverbials and left to dry


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Absolute scum  Sorry to hear, hope you get it fixed asap


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

the little bads

I had this done to my black corsa sxi a few year ago, had to have the full side repainted, never caught the cts, they did every car in the street, luckily I was on nightshift at the time so the MG was not parked out side the house


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You have it, they don't. Simple. Sadly it is as cowardly a crime as the criminal itself, a chance passing by a bored oxygen thief with the i.q of a lampshade. We live in a world were success is encouraged and punished in equal measure. I would sell a lung to have an e46 m3, but i'm under no illusion that it wouldn't get vandalized at the behest of a passing moron. That is why my next car will probably be a 12 year old knacker that doubles in value with every full tank. I hope you find a quick and easy resolution to this mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Totally gutted for you mate  Make sure it's sorted at a decent place like KDS or SL Restoration.

Evil people.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

******s! Really is no need for it, they're jealous they won't own anything nice.

Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

c's


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Words fail me  god help anyone if I ever catch them doing that to mine


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Really sorry to see this mate, hope you get it sorted and some bad karma goes their way....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mindless bas***ds i know the feeling mate it happened to me as well not so long ago :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. Just back from the to VW approved bodyshop, nice guys and felt professional. Most of the o/s will need respraying.

I told the guy about the Gtechniq on the paintwork and he will try and get the cost of that reimbursed too, at least one good bit of news!

There is no CCTV outside the house but I told the police about youths hanging around the street and doorbells getting nicked, the police lady was very nice and she is going try and get a patrol set up for the street.... don't know if that will actually happen.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> You have it, they don't. Simple. Sadly it is as cowardly a crime as the criminal itself, a chance passing by a bored oxygen thief with the i.q of a lampshade. We live in a world were success is encouraged and punished in equal measure. I would sell a lung to have an e46 m3, but i'm under no illusion that it wouldn't get vandalized at the behest of a passing moron. That is why my next car will probably be a 12 year old knacker that doubles in value with every full tank. I hope you find a quick and easy resolution to this mate.


Your right mate. Thanks.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just one word... Why? 

Okay I know, it's more than likely jealousy but what on earth does keying it achieve? It doesn't mean that they get a nice new car in return does it.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Couple more pics...


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

absolute ******s mate. 
i feel your pain, 

the little ****s probably see you take pride in your car & thought it'd be a laugh to destroy your hard work - sickening warped little twats i'd love to key their face with a stanley knife, at least that couldn't be sprayed & they might think twice about doing it again

Hope you get it resolved smoothly & quickly mate.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

Koshka said:


> Just one word... Why?
> 
> Okay I know, it's more than likely jealousy but what on earth does keying it achieve? It doesn't mean that they get a nice new car in return does it.


I struggle with that same question why? and what does it archive? 
Sorry to hear mate.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup - its a complete ****. Had it done my my bonnet on my drive a few years ago. Its a sad time when you have to setup CCTV to cover your car but it gives me piece of mind that I will more than likely get the little sod if it happens again.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> Yup - its a complete ****. Had it done my my bonnet on my drive a few years ago. Its a sad time when you have to setup CCTV to cover your car but it gives me piece of mind that I will more than likely get the little sod if it happens again.


I am seriously considering CCTV now. God knows how much that will cost?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh mate I really feel for you, God knows what flows in peoples minds to do this, it's insane; just no respect for peoples property.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> I am seriously considering CCTV now. God knows how much that will cost?


I was lucky in that I have a server running all the time at home so all I needed was a camera and capture card (USB one). This came in <£100.

I managed to get a nice white Dome camera which sits on the white cladding on the side of the house and just looks like a boiler vent so it blends in really well.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> I would sell a lung to have an e46 m3, but i'm under no illusion that it wouldn't get vandalized at the behest of a passing moron. That is why my next car will probably be a 12 year old knacker that doubles in value with every full tank. I hope you find a quick and easy resolution to this mate.


Not to take this o/t... but you should never allow others to dictate how you live your life and what you spend your money on... only IMO of course...

That means these idiots have won…


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I know how it feels we had our Coupe keyed many years back was fecking miffed to say the least, now have CCTV not for the police's sake but for mine


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> ................. sickening warped little twats i'd love to key their face with a stanley knife, at least that couldn't be sprayed & they might think twice about doing it again


I'm all for them getting what they deserve, but I think thats a little OTT :doublesho


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> I'm all for them getting what they deserve, but I think thats a little OTT :doublesho


I dont, it's a bit OTT to key someone's brand new car isn't it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had my Fiesta RST done ages ago, the only panel they missed was the boot ... i knew who had done it too but just couldn't prove it, for me it was someone I worked with ..... on the bright side i had the whole car repainted and it looked sooo much better


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Had it done to me with the XKR as well after I sacked someone...

I went to see him... I won't put up what happened next to protect the guilty, but let's just say it was fixed...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Couple more pics...


Even the birds had a go... :doublesho



jay_bmw said:


> sickening warped little twats i'd love to key their face with a stanley knife, at least that couldn't be sprayed & they might think twice about doing it again


WTF dude? Issues?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> I dont, it's a bit OTT to key someone's brand new car isn't it.


I'm not condoning it in any way, shape or form, and I believe that karma will sort these low life's out at some point in their lives.....I just don't think committing a crime that could result in you ending up in prison is the way to resolve things, at the end of the day, its a car. If it was an attack on a person/family, thats a whole different matter


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

This has to be jealousy, they see the car and think 'I can't afford that' so in their mind, the best course of action is to ruin something someone else has paid alot of money for.

It's a disgrace, i think I would actually cry if someone did this to my car.

Hope the paint shop do a nice job for you and get the Gtechniq back on the car :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I really feel for you mate, its an absolute disgrace how people behave, cant put down how i would resolve this 

I hope this get repaired without too much cost to you.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Had it done to me with the XKR as well after I sacked someone...
> 
> I went to see him... I won't put up what happened next to protect the guilty, but let's just say it was fixed...
> 
> :thumb:


Nobody messes with cueball when he's armed with the internets.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> This has to be jealousy, they see the car and think 'I can't afford that' so in their mind, the best course of action is to ruin something someone else has paid alot of money for.
> 
> It's a disgrace, i think I would actually cry if someone did this to my car.
> 
> Hope the paint shop do a nice job for you and get the Gtechniq back on the car :thumb:


I did cry!! Not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

$hit thats not good mate You need some luck...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> thats not good mate You need some luck...


Thanks mate. Your probably wondering why it's not a red Polo? Changed it for a 2012 model in March and got pearlescent black.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This is horrible, i really hope the repair work is up to the original standard. We have a '10 Polo in the family from new and when someone drove into the door & didn't leave a note or anything i felt just the same. My mums first ever new car too  

Hope you get it sorted bud.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

They do it cause they can and get away with it and police could not care unless it was there car, why the riots happened as kids try bigger stuff if get away with other stuff simple as that, i have had damage to my cars a few times over the years and still gut wrenching when it happens and anger builds, sorry to learn of what these animals have done.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Cueball, i know what you mean mate. However, i'm a glass half empty man and i hate the paranoia of driving round in a car that looks too expensive.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Thanks mate. Your probably wondering why it's not a red Polo? Changed it for a 2012 model in March and got pearlescent black.


That was crossing my mind!
I'm back up in June (same place as last time) if you are free


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

****ing ******s, kneecapping the ****er just isnt good enough imo.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Be nice to catch these scroats and **** them up big time!!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> That was crossing my mind!
> I'm back up in June (same place as last time) if you are free


Yeah sure mate. Let me know which date.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I see these threads and just dishartens me to wonder of the world we are living in.

The criminals get away with it, through lack of evidence, and we end up paying for it in the long run with higher premiums and other things.

I do feel for you, i would hate to think that had happened to my motor. I hope it is brought to a quick resolution for you and some karma comes along to get the dirty oxygen theiving scumbag  who did that to your pride and joy!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's rotten mate, I want to say I can't believe it but sadly I can.
Are you out of pocket on your NCD as well or are you protected?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Hope these scumbags meet their waterloo - this kind of reckless,, mindless & disgusting behaviour really makes my blood boil. 

Hope you manage to get it sorted soon though mate.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Had mine done last week too, was not impressed to say the least.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Gutted for you, utter twats!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Can only echo everyone else mate, totally gutted for you. I know how you feel, had some [email protected] walk over my last car


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> That's rotten mate, I want to say I can't believe it but sadly I can.
> Are you out of pocket on your NCD as well or are you protected?


Protected no claims but I did a check to see how it will effect my policy next time and it will go up by about £80.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nightmare - really sorry to read about the vandalism on your car. WHY do people do this. :wall: 

Hope you can get it sorted out and repaired with minimum inconvenience.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear this I received a massive dent about two months ago so I know how you feel.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

What a shame, feel sorry for you dude and hope you get this sorted and those responsible get their just desserts :thumb: chin up


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. Starting to feel a bit better about it all now. Car is booked in to be repaired on Tuesday morning. Looking to get an IP CCTV camera setup to watch the car.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Jealous little ..its !

Would be interested to see how it will be repaired

Post some pics please


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

alexj said:


> Jealous little ..its !
> 
> Would be interested to see how it will be repaired
> 
> Post some pics please


Will do, taking before and after photos of the whole car.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

that really was an open mouth drop from me when i seen that snapshot.jesus mate,thats ****ing horrible.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> that really was an open mouth drop from me when i seen that snapshot.jesus mate,thats ****ing horrible.


I was in complete shock when I first noticed it.


----------

